# A couple of 1DX questions



## Ewinter (Aug 25, 2013)

So, I've been using a 5dIII since November now. Its awesome, but doesn't quite cut it for me.
I shoot loads of really bad light gigs, so I'm often at rediculous iso. I like using the 5d in servo but it's not always accurate. It's probably the light being not good enough, but may be the camera being too slow.
I'm getting a 1DX this October. It's a given. But I've got a few questions anyway.

1) the 1d series has quicker autofocus. Is this noticeable? Is it a big difference?
2) due to the light I'm shooting in being mostly one color (red, blue or green) the 5ds metering usually sucks. Obviously a meter that only works in monochrome is going to see red and blue differently when aiming for 18% neutral grey. I shoot in manual which is great for when the lighting is even or unchanging. Neither of those apply. TV with the ec set to -1 works great in red light apart from it often bumps the iso and brings the aperture up. Not why I bought a 1.8 lens.
Will the 1DX RGB metering help here? Will it stop the reds clipping horribly with no exposure comp?

I get by with my 5d but I'm bored of it being a struggle. The second issue could be fixed with auto iso exposure compensation. Set to M, set ec to -1 and set my own shutter and aperture. I guess that's too clever and not totally a useful feature at all. 
Any answers welcome, TIA


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't have substantial experience with the 5DIII, but the 1D X AF is noticeably faster than with my 5DII or 7D. 

The metering on the 1D X is significantly better than the 7D (same metering sensor as 5DIII), and does well in monochromatic lighting. The RAW files of the 1D X are reportedly more malleable/recoverable than the 5DIII. 

The other 1-series feature you may find handy is AE Microadjustment, you can dial in an adjustment to 'neutral' of up to a stop in 1/8-stop increments.


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 25, 2013)

That's a relief. The 7D suffers the same metering issues as my 5DIII. Similarly, the focus on the 5DIII is better than the 7D but no quicker.
I didn't know about AE microadjust, that sounds good. 
I wish the 5DIII had something like Auto Iso Exposure compensation.
The stupid thing is the Pentax k30 does it-a camera 1/4 the price of the 5DIII. It's even got a dedicated mode for it. It's called TAv.

Still, really looking forward to the 1DX. Looking forward to a gripped body that doesn't feel flimsy where the grip joins.
Thanks Neuro


----------



## msm (Aug 25, 2013)

As for focusing speed, it is identical as far as I can tell on all my lenses except the white ones where 1DX is very noticably faster on 300 f2.8 and slightly faster on 70-200 IS II.


----------



## Bombsight (Aug 25, 2013)

The lens, to me, would seem like the biggest factor when comparing the 5DIII to the 1DX in low light "action" (i.e. concerts).

The first time I shot with the 1DX/85 L ii in low light, (Blacklight Burns Band) the keepers were cut in half compared to shooting with the 1DX/16-35 L. 
Since then, I've found faster lens such as the 70-200 2.8 II. I would think the 1DX paired with the new 17-40 would be great.


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the 70-200 II. But for the lighting I shoot, it's not fast enough. 2.8 isn't enough light for a large amount of the venues I shoot. The local ones I shoot in are _Dives_. 
I've just bought the 16-35 II. It arrives wednesday. I hope it's good, I found the 17-40 pretty useless to me


----------



## Viggo (Aug 25, 2013)

msm said:


> As for focusing speed, it is identical as far as I can tell on all my lenses except the white ones where 1DX is very noticably faster on 300 f2.8 and slightly faster on 70-200 IS II.



Using the 85 L the difference is HUGE, the 85 AF is suddenly useable in Servo mode with the 1dx.


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 25, 2013)

Viggo said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > As for focusing speed, it is identical as far as I can tell on all my lenses except the white ones where 1DX is very noticably faster on 300 f2.8 and slightly faster on 70-200 IS II.
> ...


I had wondered about that. I've been holding off on the 85L because of the AF, but I want a better 85 than the 1.8. The colours and contrasts for the 1.8 aren't up to the standard of the rest of my lens stable.
In the mean time I bought the 135L, but it's too tight for some venues


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the increased AF speed is just more noticeable on the 85L. A 30% speed increase (for example, I just made that number up) for an already-fast AF isn't as discernible as the same fractional increase for a slow focusing lens like the 85L.


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Thanks for weighing in! Just counting down the days now...


----------

